

Show HN: Simulation of common page replacement algorithms in C - selbyk
https://github.com/selbyk/pagesim

======
georgerobinson
I so could have done with something like this for my Operating Systems exam
last week. Never the less, it looks great!

~~~
selbyk
Haha, yeah. It's from our second programming assignment where we were asked to
implement 2 of the algorithms running one at a time, but I decided to
completely rewrite it so I could compare all the algorithms side by side using
varying methods.

------
Paul_S
Don't rush to conclusions - it's educational, not representative of real life
performance.

~~~
selbyk
Yeah, I eventually want to add more realistic mathematical models to pull page
refs from (exponential decline or something similar).

Using random page calls, the algorithms all perform approximately the same
when there is a much higher discrepancy in the real world. When selecting
algorithms to use in real use cases, the system page calls are monitored and
then replayed into simulators like this one.

Still a few things to do before becoming practically usable, but it's good to
compare the mechanisms of each paging algorithm and see how they work. I plan
to add a configuration option so that it can be slowed to the point that
someone could follow along with the algorithms.

